

Ask YC:  Y Combinator vs Angel List.  Who wins in a cage match? - iamelgringo

In 2-3 months, it will be time for me to do the funding dance for http://Newsley.com.  We're building a better Google News for business, and financial news.<p>Top two options for me at present are a hand full of angels I know, or YC and Angel list.  I know a bunch of YC companies via the http://HackersandFounders.com Silicon Valley meetup I started.  So, I've heard those stories.<p>I'd love to hear people's stories and thoughts on applying to YC vs applying to Angel List.  Are there pros and cons?  Has anyone had awful experiences with either?  (Get a disposable username).<p>I have yet to hear bad juju in discussions about either group, by people who have been through the program.  I'd love to hear stories and perspectives.
======
answerly
I think the two are pretty complimentary. I am aware of several YC companies
that have used Angel List to help fill out the round that they raise following
YC.

We were in the winter 2010 batch and I can't say enough good things about the
people (both the YC team and the YC alumni network) and the program in
general.

------
aditya
No real data points here, but, why not apply to YC, see if you get in, and
then apply to AngelList?

Raising money seems to be one of those things where giving yourself as many
options as possible is the best route to a solution. Why would you want to
limit yourself in an either/or?

~~~
iamelgringo
I'm half way through the YC application already. And, I'm sure that YC is
insanely valuable in terms of how much coaching and guidance they offer. I
don't want to miss anything or let other things float by without looking at
them seriously.

 _P.S. Hey, Aditya, Airfare has been rediculously expensive this summer.
Otherwise, I would have taken you up on the air mattress offer by now_.

~~~
aditya
hah! you're more than welcome whenever you decide to come down, also happy to
introduce you around if you want.

------
iamelgringo
clickable: <http://Newsley.com>

